# Urgent Help Needed



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the typical case of a friend who has bred her rabbits and now needs rid of them. She asked me a couple of weeks ago about them...wanting £25 a peice for them. But I said no...I am really only resscuing now not buying. Now she has texted me asking if I can take on all four! Well i can't keep them but I thought I would ask you all on here.

There are 2 does and one buck. They are lionheads (maybe crosses...not sure) and white. I will deliver by public transport/train not too far from North Manchester....just get in touch.

Can anyone help these four?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if you really are stuck i MAY be able to take the does, i dont think i could take on another intact buck though, fudge and tramp are still waiting to be done
we are about due another random fluff train :lol:

hopefully some one nearer you will be able to help though hun 

psst are they PEW or BEW?


----------



## donna. (May 24, 2011)

My Friend is looking for a rabbit - shes based over in chorley I will give her a ring for you tommorow. If you could let me know what you want for them and where you are by PM that would be great 
Thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> if you really are stuck i MAY be able to take the does, i dont think i could take on another intact buck though, fudge and tramp are still waiting to be done
> we are about due another random fluff train :lol:
> 
> hopefully some one nearer you will be able to help though hun
> ...


Just been on her FB page...look like PEW but not sure. Mum seems like PEW but Dad is white with smudgey nose lol! Thanks hun about the does. If someone can help either with a does or two or the buck let me know. xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK they are NOT lionheads lol!!! They were just fluffy babies! Think they might be around 10/12 weeks now.

Pics


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ok i stand corrected, i might NEED the does, i love PEW one of the colours i dont have in my herd LMAO :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> ok i stand corrected, i might NEED the does, i love PEW one of the colours i dont have in my herd LMAO :lol: :lol:


Your wish is my command!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm too far away to help


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I'm too far away to help


It's OK hun!

They are three months now apparently!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you posted the pictures on purpose! admit it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> you posted the pictures on purpose! admit it! :lol: :lol:


 Oh yes!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

note to self...... must not look at nikis threads in future!!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> note to self...... must not look at nikis threads in future!!!!


 Like you can resist 

Picking up Saturday now!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

niki87 said:


> Like you can resist
> 
> Picking up Saturday now!


when i end up moving to a tent in the garden while the rabbits rule the house..... i shall blame you!!!!

how do you want to sort getting them here hun? x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> when i end up moving to a tent in the garden while the rabbits rule the house..... i shall blame you!!!!
> 
> how do you want to sort getting them here hun? x


Will probably be train hun....on Sat...if thats OK?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sat should be fine, ill need to double check with my parents that they havent got any thing aranged for sat though, they have been away for a week get back late tonight x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> sat should be fine, ill need to double check with my parents that they havent got any thing aranged for sat though, they have been away for a week get back late tonight x


Might not be able to get over to yours though...will have little man with me and don't think I can get to your town till evening! That OK?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

train stations fine hun, less chance of you stealing fudge, or daisy, or any one else who catches your eye :lol: 
what time in evening are you thinking it will be?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> train stations fine hun, less chance of you stealing fudge, or daisy, or any one else who catches your eye :lol:
> what time in evening are you thinking it will be?


Probably about 5 ish. Haha yeah this time......but next.......


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Can anyone help with the boy? 12 weeks (ish) white and beautiful. And as of tomorrow...lonely!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, it is probably a good job I am miles away from everywhere here in Cornwall!! The photos on the other thread are so gorgeous and I'd have been sorely tempted. We've gone bunny mad and work to transform half our garden into rabbit living quarters (shed and runs) are now underway. 

I have a feeling I am going to end up with loads....!


----------

